# Dan Abnett's Titanicus



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just finished the newest book from the BL, Titanicus, authored by Dan Abnett.








Over all the book was a great read and a page turner from front to back, there were several days that I ended up going to bed late due to this book. You actually get to feel what it is like to be in a titan at war, though there are several parts of the book that feel somewhat rushed.

Inside the book you follow along several semi-entwined stories about a forgeworld at war against an archenemy force of chaos titans. Overall I would give this book a 4.75 out of 5, and the only reason it did not get a full 5 out of 5 was the fact that the ending was a tad rushed and one story was left open. If you have a chance and pick up the hardcopy, get it, if you want to wait for the cheaper trade paperback I would say this is a must read!

I will post more of a spoiler style review later, it is 2 am here and I just had to finish this book.


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson (Dec 15, 2006)

I finished this one a week ago and also found it a good read. The build up sequence before the Titan walks was very good explaining a lot about how they function and what role the various members of the crew perform. Lots of different angles on them told in the various mini stories also helped to keep things in perspective. I did think the Chaos titans were a little poorly represented though. It would have been nice to have had a few infamous engines among them (the hidden archives could have named a few), perhaps leading up to a big duel finale at the end (which I agree seemed a little rushed).

A good read that really helps you get a feel for a largley unexplored area of the 40k Universe!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

One thing I noticed was the fact that the fluff from this book seems to contradict previous fluff, such as the fact that the larger titans needed to use cacoonc for their Princeps. I hope there is more on this series of books, or they make it into a series.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoyed the book. and the few mechanicus books that are coming out at the moment give me motivation to paint my mech army but I don't think it was as good as Abnetts usual books as the plot meandered and jumped a bit more than normal, still a good read though.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

He did not seemed as focused as normal. But what is sad is I wish he would have had a story line about the traitor marines in their Titans as well, maybe add a dark tone to the book. IMHO the book needed to be about 50 pages longer to fully close out all the story lines and twists.


----------

